# Sex ID please



## LadyMyst (Jun 7, 2007)

Can anyone sex this Jack and this Texas for me?

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3058/286 ... 92e9_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3269/286 ... 829c_o.jpg


----------



## DarbX1605 (Apr 7, 2008)

The Jack looks like a Male to me.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

texas looks female and the jack looks male


----------



## LadyMyst (Jun 7, 2007)

hmmm.... They both look male to me. I have one of each at home and I know the Jack is male. How can you tell on the Texas? I am looking for a mate for each and was hoping these in the pics were female.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

When did you get these guys???


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey, can you get a pic of the texas with its dorsal fin up?

the Jack is a male.


----------



## LadyMyst (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Ben,
I haven't got them yet. I saw an ad for them and need them sexed. I am beginning to think my Texas is female. She /he is not the least bit aggressive. I wanted to find a mate for my two.


----------



## LadyMyst (Jun 7, 2007)

Gage I can get a pic of my Texas and ask the guy if he can get one of his.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

it is very simple to sex them really

JD = Blue Speckles on the gill plate is a female, and no markings on the lower gill plate is male
Texas = females have a black blotch on there dorsal fin and males dont.


----------



## LadyMyst (Jun 7, 2007)

My Texas has the black spot but very light. My Jack has the blue spots but I was positive it was a male. I adopted another Jack half his size and he almost killed it in a day. I had to take it out of the tank. He had never shown any aggression in the 2 yrs I've had him until then.

I will take a pic of each and post it here for you to see.


----------



## LadyMyst (Jun 7, 2007)

Gage here is a pic of my Texas. Male or female?

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd30 ... Texas1.jpg


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

male...forsure.


----------

